# My Rhom from Pirahna House!



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey guys this is my 3.5inch rhom that i just recieved from Piranha House!! The fish was a bit stressed but is doin fine! I recommend them to anyone that lives in canada very good and honest seller! The Rhom has a few nips on his tail but should heal very quickly!

Anyhow Thanks to necro!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice rhom but DAM big ass pictures


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice rhom


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

thx he's still a bit shy right now! meh i'll give him sometime!! =)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome look'n rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome Rhom !!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice rhom dude!
what are them black things with white tails on the glass that i can see? soz if im being silly but cant work it out

ian


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

cool little rhom... nice pickup


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice Man, Nice.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey i bought a 4'' highback from them one month ago. He looks exactly like yours. These fish are sooo cool


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

very good choice of fish.

dont forget about those 3"-4" Piraya that are going to be ariving soon. only $50 cdn each!!!!
roughly $39usd!!!!

Marco


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

i would definately get my hands on those piraya's but too bad i don't have enough bling bling for a bigger tank yet since i'm just turning 17 soon! And only been workin for like 1 month so yea..anyhow This guy just stays in his corner all day.I hope he starts swimmin everywhere soon!


----------

